# Acana?



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Just bought a bag of Acana, going to give it  try. Any issues with anyone who uses it?


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Champion is a great petfood company IMO.

Unfortunately Gally had off and on loose stool on Acana Wild Prairie but he has a sensitive tummy in general.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Which one did you get? I give my rescues Acana grasslands before switching over to raw, and they have all done great on it.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I did acana ranchlands....had bad allergies


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I was feeding Acana grain-free formulas (rotated the different proteins) to my two before switching to raw. I would still feed it if I were feeding kibble. Lila did really well on Acana - no problems whatsoever. Malcolm didn't do as well, but there is NO kibble that agrees with him, so I don't attribute it to the Acana, but to his system's inability to handle processed food in any form.

I think it's a great brand!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Before raw switch, I've fed a rotation of grain free foods and Uno has always done best on acana (I switched between chicken and fish formulas), nice shiny coat, good energy, clear eyes, etc


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If I could get it here, I'd definitely feed it to my cat (in rotation) and recommend it for a couple of my friends dogs who also eat Orijen and Fromm. I've heard a lot of great things about it, I guess every dog is different though, just have to try it and see how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I fed it before I switched to raw. I'd still be feeding it if I were feeding kibble. No complaints.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

BoxerParty said:


> I was feeding Acana grain-free formulas (rotated the different proteins) to my two before switching to raw. I would still feed it if I were feeding kibble. Lila did really well on Acana - no problems whatsoever. Malcolm didn't do as well, but there is NO kibble that agrees with him, so I don't attribute it to the Acana, but to his system's inability to handle processed food in any form.
> 
> I think it's a great brand!


Wow!! You're Malcolm and Lila sound exactly like my Dodger and Daisy - she can eat anything and he has a sensitive system; and he's the reason that I'm learning about raw and going to make the switch.


Anyhow, to the OP, I have the same story, I really liked all of the Acana grain free formulas, one of the things that really struck me with Acana kibble is that it smelled more like real food than any other kibble we've tried (and we've only tried high quality kibble).


----------



## maggie's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

I feed Maggie Acana. She seems to do well on any of the grain free varieties. I rotate at the end of every bag.


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

I love Champion Pet Foods as a company, and I think both Acana and Orijen are excellent brands. I recommend them all the time at work. I've fed the Acana line to my cat, and she did really well on it.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Like many here, before the switch to raw my boys were on Orijen or Acana (Horizon and Gol as well, but I really liked the Champion foods, and the plant is close to here, so I was buying locally).


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I bought the grasslands to try. I wanted to try the lamb and apple because it is good for sensitive dogs but the store didn't have it. I am trying another store next time, it is hard to find here.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've fed mostly Acana grainfrees for the past two years. We did go off it for a bit while trying lower cal/protein/fat grain inclusive foods for a few months and never was happy with the results - so back on Acana we went and all problems went away.  He's done the best on Acana thus far. It's always the one we go back to after trying others. Right now we're giving their new Duck and Pear formula a try, which is single protein, part of their new "Singles" line. We'll see how it goes.  But we generally rotate between Prairie, Grasslands and Pacifica. Don't think I'll do pacifica again though - too fishy for me.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

One of my dogs did well on Acana Pacifica and the other seemed itchy on it. Switched to Acana Wild Prairie which the itchy dog did well on, but then the other dog didn't do well on it.

Just goes to show not all dogs do well on the same food. Acana formulas have a nice balance of protein, fat, etc; but most of their formulas are very "busy" complicated formulas that some dogs just don't do well with.


----------

